# Cats and Dogs, Gardens and Sunsets...Oh My!



## Greybeard (Mar 13, 2018)

I'll give this a try, first with our cats.

Here is Mimi, our adventurous traveling cat.









This is Shadow, our neighbor's cat. Shadow sleeps on our picnic table all day, in our home on cold nights, and eats both the cat and dog food.










Shadow also "helps" me proofread on nice days outside










Next post...DOGS!

Anybody else can post their critters and gardens too! 

Richard


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 13, 2018)

Today...DOGS! And more.

First up...Peanut, our fearless chihuahua-terrier, who arrived Superbowl Sunday 2013 to help the 'Hawks beat the Broncos. Here she guards tomato plants fiercely.









Jenn and I walk dogs for some of our neighbors. Here are Emma and Murphy, two Scottie dogs that have inspired me to create short cozy mysteries involving them...someday. Think Chet and Bernie...









Dynamic tension with Rich & Emma









My old dog Hitch, now chewing celestial bones 









Even Weeds are Welcome in the Desert Spring









Signing off with Mimi Enjoying the Sunset in Slab City (the last free spot in America) 









More to come. Clifford the Big Red Dog, Buster the Wild One, and other critters we love. Jenn's exploding garden...


----------



## ZanaHart (Nov 22, 2013)

Let's see if I can get this from one of my blogs:










This is my 14 year old cat Misty, a tough cookie who keeps the dogs in line. We got her as a street cat when we lived in Mexico.


----------



## ZanaHart (Nov 22, 2013)

Here's another favorite of mine, two of my dogs who loved to do the sit because they had me trained to give them treats when I did:


----------



## Chris2pher (Jul 20, 2018)

I need to test to see if I have figured out how to upload a photo, so perhaps a photo of our kittens on this thread will be apropos.










Appears to work in preview, so here goes.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

They are all absolutely wonderful, thank you for sharing. Animals are the best people   Those Scotties just melted my heart (former Scottie owner).


----------



## dtdgallagher (Jul 9, 2018)

anguabell said:


> They are all absolutely wonderful, thank you for sharing. Animals are the best people  Those Scotties just melted my heart (former Scottie owner).


My Quote of the day: "Animals are the best people"


----------

